# Introducing new puppy "Tully"



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

We've had our new boy for 1 week, since 8 weeks old, and he's healthy and happy and Minka and he play and run and rough-house together immediately well. About the only behavior Minka could do better is that we hoped she would help out and sleep with him, but she wants none of it -- she wants her own usual small sleeping crate. We bought a larger crate that they could both fit in. Maybe in time? 

Minka's just 10 1/2 months herself and still the puppy, and so we do have to reign her in a little to not overdo the rough puppy play. But he's no pushover and goes after her just about as much, such as you see him in photo already standing atop her, and needing things to yank on and such -- her hair, ears etc...  

His name is Tully. Which comes from, thinking of his parents names, which are Tiger and Elli, thought of combining them but didn't want Telli, like a tv  , so instead it's Tully. So he's named after his parents. Not after Tully's Coffee really... although he IS a Seattle dog, and we like visiting Tully's Coffee when in Seattle, as opposed to Starbucks (in fact, Tully was already inside a Tully's Coffee last weekend). 

To join all the other New Puppy posts here and egg on those with Multi-Hav-Syndrome,  , here's some new photos from this week. He is just past 8 weeks old here and nearly 3 lbs. He was actually the runt of the litter but is still bigger than Minka was at same age. As you see her here, Minka is still under 10 lbs. 

In the last photo, that's a little squishy toy. Minka is nuts for playing with little balls and Tully is already picking them up too. Minka goes chasing after her balls and it's so funny to see little Tully running after her. But when Minka went into full-bore Run-Like-Hell mode, Tully seemed a little astounded, LOL.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh Jim, He's adorable!!!!!! Tully and Minka look so CUTE together! I'm sure in time they will want to snuggle together, once Minka realizes that she still gets just as much *attention* 

Have fun! They are SO much fun at 8 weeks.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Jim, what a cutie! and they look sooo cute together. enjoy them both.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures, I Love the one of them on the chair together.
You are right Tully does look like my Monte, just a little more white. I love the white tip of his tale, such a handsome little guy.


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks to you all! Leeann, yes at least from front view I thought they looked similar. But more white markings. Yes, has that white-tipped tail, and a white band above rump, and a white patch (not a band all the way around) on top of shoulders, and another top of forehead; and we think it cute that his white-tipped black tail also has a white stripe up the back of it, which shows of course because of the tail curl.

Question: speaking of the colors, here's a question for people who look at the photos. If those are enough to tell, would you label him as a "black with white markings", or as "black & white parti"? This is just curiousity as we don't plan him to be a Show dog.

I thought "parti" meant at least 50% white, with variable black patches. Earlier our breeder had called him "black w/ white markings", but then at the last she called him a b&w parti and labeled that on the papers. Is he close enough to the 50%? His whole underside is white, in case you look at the photos again.

Haven't had a black & white before and something we find curious is that the white hairs seem to be growing faster than the black? I'm guessing that's a typical thing, skin pigmentation or something? So you can see he has this big thick white muzzle, compared to the upper black. And more impressively... you can see in the last photo... it makes it appear with that band of white across lower back, that Tully is wearing a tutu!  

Maybe I'll post some more photos in a gallery when I can get to it.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jim, 

Your new puppy is just too cute and it looks like they are already best friends.
Enjoy them,


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jim, I always thought Jaspers white hair grows faster and thicker than the rest when he was a puppy. He looks all white now in pictures but when he was a puppy he was white and had a sable saddle and crown. I always had trim the white to even it up. And come to think of it Cash's white paws always need trimming. I wonder why that is that the white seems to grow faster?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jim - Tully is gorgeous!!! What a precious face, I LOVE his big eyes!! Enjoy the new addition to your family.
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tully is beautiful! Isn't it amazing how fast they become friends? All the best with your new pup.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats Jim on getting Tully. He is adorable. He almost looks more like a black pied as there seems to be more black then white and it looks like he has a white "colar". His eyebrows look tan though so he would be a tri-color.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tully is adorable! It looks like he and Minka will become fast friends in no time.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats, Jim. Tully is a real handsome dude! So glad to hear they are getting along.....I'm sure it's fun to watch them romp. I'm getting so jeolous with all these multiple Hav families!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy,Tully!He's a real cute one!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

You guys are Killing me with all these adorable, cute, wonderful puppies, my MHS is getting worse. And I thank you. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy! They look so cute together!!!


----------



## HavFan (May 8, 2007)

Ahhhhhh.........Tully is so darling!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Jim, Tully is sooo little! Love his markings! His personality comes right through the camera lens.....do I detect a wee bit of feistyness????


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

AAAaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww! Tully is adorable!! Omg, I LOVE that first pic of him on the chair, Jim. He looks like he's ready for scrappin', a little fighter! lol "C'mon, give it to me. I dare ya!" LOL 

Minka and Tully will no doubt bring a ton of laughs and joys to your home. They can be even more entertaining than watching TV! 

I LOVE the pictures. Thanks for making me quite green with envy here, Jim.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Jim, Tully is sooo little! Love his markings! His personality comes right through the camera lens.....do I detect a wee bit of feistyness????


That's what I detect too! I think it's the eyebrows on Tully. They make him look a bit like a gruff old man. LOL Adorable and I want one........ NOW!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Jim,

Sorry I missed this post. Congrats on Hav #2. I am envious.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Jim, 
Tully is adsolutley adorable! I am looking forward to lots of pictures!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Every time I look at Tully's picture while standing on that chair, I think that the name "Tully" is PERFECT for him!!:biggrin1: 
Laurie


----------

